# Correct African Pygmy Hedgehog Accommodation?



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey Guys/Girls.

I was wondering.. What is the correct way to house one of these hedgehogs? I am not thinking about getting one.. but I am curious to know. I have seen them being kept in what looks like indoor rabbit cages and I have also seen them being kept in a more vivarium type thing.

What do you keep yours in?

I just had a thought, did I get this mixed up with tenerecs. But I am positive that it was deffo African Pygmy hedgehogs in the vivarium set up in the shop.


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

I use vivarium's for mine.
African Pygmy Hedgehog Club UK

And zoozone 2's are quite good. I tend to avoid barred cages as they climb and dont really know how to climb back down so just drop.:gasp:

The most interesting thing I have seen is converted furniture like wardrobes or chest of drawers turned into a 2 level vivarium, wish I had those skills.

I get my vivariums from Volly.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

emmamalakian said:


> I use vivarium's for mine.
> African Pygmy Hedgehog Club UK
> 
> And zoozone 2's are quite good. I tend to avoid barred cages as they climb and dont really know how to climb back down so just drop.:gasp:
> ...


Thank you, I will have a look!

aha yeah I am about to build a vivarium for my Bosc monitor, wish me luck I shall be needing it! :lol2:


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I had a custom vivarium set up, it's three-tired and something like 5ft by 3ft so needless to say -- plenty of room! Hogs are very active and will use any room their provided with which is why I always encourage people that bigger is better.

Some people house in zoozone2's, personally I wouldn't use one for a long stretch of time, maybe a holiday home temporaily. Once you have the house/wheel/food bowls, etc, there's not much room for the Hog to have a run about. Mine used to whizz around something rotten or night, I'd imagine she'd have gone stir crazy in a space that small!

Anything without bars for them to attempt to climb, adequate ventilation (i.e. not a fish tank!!) and plenty of room (bare minimum in being 4x2x2) would suffice. 
:2thumb:


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

MrJsk said:


> Thank you, I will have a look!
> 
> aha yeah I am about to build a vivarium for my Bosc monitor, wish me luck I shall be needing it! :lol2:


Good luck, braver than me.:notworthy:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

ChazzieJo said:


> I had a custom vivarium set up, it's three-tired and something like 5ft by 3ft so needless to say -- plenty of room! Hogs are very active and will use any room their provided with which is why I always encourage people that bigger is better.
> 
> Some people house in zoozone2's, personally I wouldn't use one for a long stretch of time, maybe a holiday home temporaily. Once you have the house/wheel/food bowls, etc, there's not much room for the Hog to have a run about. Mine used to whizz around something rotten or night, I'd imagine she'd have gone stir crazy in a space that small!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the very detailed answer and for answering my question. They look like such cuties! <3

Might do a little bit of looking them up, they sound interesting :thumb:



emmamalakian said:


> Good luck, braver than me.:notworthy:


ahaha thank you!


----------



## talanie506 (Nov 24, 2009)

First I had him in an indoor rabbit cage,but he kept escaping. I sat up and waited one night and he climbed the rungs to the top, slipped out and climbed down the other side. Then I had a zoo zone 2, which was adequate, but my house is really cold and even with the stat mat I had trouble keeping him warm enough. He's now in a viv, which is secure, warm and easy to clean. 
I got it really cheap from an animal rescue centre, but If you have some
Carpentry skills you could renovate a book case or glass fronted unit quite easily.


----------

